# DAM Allround Special  2,10 m  Aktion 2,5  WG 2-15 g



## Allround-Angler (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die Rute hat leichte Riefen am Spitzenring, auch ist der Steg des Spitzenrings leicht verbogen.
Sie hat eine Zapfenverbindung und große Kursivringe, die mich an die modernen Fuji-K-Ringe erinnern ;-).
Wirft leichte Gewichte erstaunlich gut.
Die Rute ist sehr weich sowohl was Biegekurve als auch WG angeht.
Hat natürlich auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel ;-).

Bin unschlüssig, ob ich die Rute neu beringen soll, Originalzustand wäre mir lieber.

Oder vielleicht hätte jemand von Euch einen Vorschlag oder selber Interesse?

Gruß und Petri Heil,
Ingo


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Mai 2022)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen alten DAM Rute.

Was den Spitzenring angeht so könntest du diesen mit erwas vorsicht wider zurechtbiegen und die Riefen, wenn nicht zu tief, ausschleifen +  Pollieren.
Alle anderen Ringe würde ich mit Politurwatte (z.B. NeverDull aus dem Motorradzubehör) schön reinigen und Polieren.
Originale Ersatzteile sind nicht immer leicht zu bekommen von demher macht ein Rettungsversuch immer Sinn.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Mai 2022)

Danke, aber ob meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten dafür ausreichen...
Andererseits möchte ich auch nicht zuviel Aufwand betreiben.


----------

